# Boat Bill of Sale



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey guys - I am buying a 2006 31' Cape Horn. Do any of you have a good "Bill of Sale" form - buying it from another individual.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Best bill of sale you can get is on the back of the title! 
On a note....TPWD had a form for this.
*Form for Outboard*
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdforms/media/pwd_144_a0900_outboard_motor_application.pdf
*Form for Boat*
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdforms/media/pwd_143_a0900_vessel_boat_application.pdf


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

*BILL OF SALE OF BOAT / VESSEL
*(Sold "As-Is" without Warranty)​*Texas Bill of Sale of Boat / Vessel
*(Sold "As-Is" without Warranty) STATE OF TEXAS 
COUNTY OF ________________

*KNOW ALL PERSONS BY THESE PRESENTS: *

*THAT I*, ________________________________________________ [seller's name], ("Seller"), of ___________________________________________________________ [seller's address], County of ________________, Texas, in consideration of a Promissory Installment Note for $ ___________________________________________________________ dollars ($_________________) and a down payment of $ ___________________________________________________________ dollars ($_________________), receipt of payment acknowledged, do hereby sell and transfer to ________________________________________________ [buyer's name], ("Buyer"), of ___________________________________________________________ [buyer's address], County of ________________, Texas, his/her successors and assigns, the following boat ("Boat"), which is located in the County of ________________, Texas:​*Make:* *Model: * *Year:* *Length: * *Registration, CF or Document #:* *Serial or Hull ID #:* *General Boat Type:*​
To have and to hold the same unto Buyer and Buyer's executors, administrators, and assigns, forever.

*DESCRIPTION OF ENGINE*. The Seller represents that the Boat contains the following engine(s): 
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
[In the lines above, include a description of the Boat's engine(s), such as the make, model, year, type, hours, and serial numbers.]

*DESCRIPTION OF EQUIPMENT*. The Seller represents that the Boat contains the following equipment: 
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
[In the lines above, include a description of the Boat's equipment, such as any deck equipment, electronics, navigation equipment, safety equipment, sails and rigging.]

*WARRANTY OF OWNERSHIP*. The Seller warrants that the Seller is the true and lawful owner of the Boat, and that the Boat is free of any and all legal claims, encumbrances, and offsets by others. Further, the Seller warrants that the Seller will defend the Buyer against any and all lawful claims and demands whatsoever in relation to this bill of sale.

*DISCLAIMER OF ALL OTHER WARRANTIES*. OTHER THAN THE SELLER'S WARRANTY OF OWNERSHIP STATED ABOVE, THE BUYER TAKES THE BOAT, ENGINE(S), AND EQUIPMENT "AS-IS" WITHOUT ANY WARRANTIES, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, AS TO THEIR CONDITION. THE BUYER HAS PERSONALLY INSPECTED THE BOAT, ENGINE(S), AND EQUIPMENT AND ACCEPTS THEM "AS-IS".

*ADDITIONAL TERMS OF SALE*. The Seller and Buyer agree to the following additional terms in conjunction with this bill of sale:
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________

*Seller:*

________________________ 
Signature

Printed Name: _______________________ *Buyer:*

________________________
Signature

Printed Name: _______________________
​


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Eugene - 

You are the man!!


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase! I am sure that we will be sharing notes on the Cape Horn.
I think I know which boat you're buying....sounds like a great deal!!


----------



## Grescobia (Sep 10, 2004)

*Cape Horn*

Did u get the one in Florida? Sure looked like a great buy


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes I did - the solid white one - I think I got a pretty solid deal on it.

After hearing some differing reports on Cape horns, I went ahead and sea trialed it - I have to say, I was VERY impressed by the ride. It rivaled my 36 Contender, only drier!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

WELL, atleast post some pictures of you new boat!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Be patient - it will be hanging about 3 down from you! I lost C-20, so I am now down with you low lifes!!


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

If its a florida boat you better call TPWD and get all the forms you need and know how to fill them out. Motors from florida have no titles and you will need manufactures cert. of origin, you will have to take pics of vins and show them to TPWD. A statement Affidavit of fact must be signed by the previous owner.

Its no big deal just make sure you go prepared. 

Enjoy that new boat.

I have never figured why florida does not title motors (less thievery)


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Be Careful*

A friend bought a Whaler from Florida....no problems. But another guy I know less well told me about buying a boat from Arkansas and when he tried to get it titled in Texas, the TPWD seized it...can't remember if the VIN was altered or it was a stolen boat.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

I brought one from the west coast, I had to call the seller to get him to sign a couple of forms after I got here. So keep his fax number handy.


----------

